# Anyone else feel lonely because they can't relate?



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

To start off I go to a small high school in a town in the middle of the woods with the occasional cow field, exciting I know. Everyone has basically known each other since kindergarten and because of this if you weren't friends with people when you were eight, you not going to be now. People already have their impressions of me as the quiet girl, so I'm seen as no fun. And now most of the kids my age just talk about going out and getting wasted. I have nothing in common with my friends other than we get along through personality. It's cool that people here all can relate and I really like that. Anyways come share your experiences of being an outcast here because that is one thing I can relate to.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, I occasionally feel lonely. In my school, there's pretty much no one with the same interests as me. 

In high school I realised just how easy it was to fall into a stereotype and then just how hard it is to break out of it when people basically expect you to be what you don't want to be, it was in a large school (now in a smaller school, it's actually better!) as well. I don't really think the size of the school makes a lot of a difference.


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah I feel like everyone is getting older much faster then I am and just kind of leaving me behind. I mostly can't relate to people because I'm not really in with all of the people my age, going party's doing whatever they do. I'm just alone most of the time.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya, I feel more lonely at home though. My school is a small continuation school, so it's not so bad. Four hours 10min lunch break(thank god).

I have a small group of 'friends' that I hang out for those 10mins and one of them I can really relate to, he's quite like me and probably has SA he shows alot of the symptoms.

So anyways me and this dude ditch school together and just bond with each other, it's really fun ditching school with him and exciting trying to sneak back in. but when he doesn't show up it's hell. I get home all depressed and sad because I know my day is over. Then comes the blind hostile rage.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's people I hang out with but I can't relate to them a single bit. That's why I simply note them as "people I hang out with" instead of "friends." The only people in this world I can really relate to anymore are my parents. Heh.


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

I get lonely at my school a lot. It's 2,000 kids and it doesn't matter that I've grown up with most of them. I swear, it's like everyone at my school took some social class and I somehow missed it. I don't understand what they talk about and I certainly can't relate.


----------



## twinklingsta (Apr 14, 2010)

Saekon said:


> Yeah, I occasionally feel lonely. *In my school, there's pretty much no one with the same interests as me. *
> 
> In high school I realised just how easy it was to fall into a stereotype and then just how hard it is to break out of it when people basically expect you to be what you don't want to be, it was in a large school (now in a smaller school, it's actually better!) as well. I don't really think the size of the school makes a lot of a difference.


SameLike all my friends actually don't share anything in common with me.My old friends were so fun and we all had the same interests. It's really hard to start convos with them.It really sucks


----------



## acrusjamias (Jan 26, 2011)

Wrathchild824 said:


> There's people I hang out with but I can't relate to them a single bit. That's why I simply note them as "people I hang out with" instead of "friends." The only people in this world I can really relate to anymore are my parents. Heh.


I agree, cant relate to anyone I'm with but my parents.
even if i try hard V.v


----------



## anonymous259 (Nov 28, 2006)

What I don't understand, I can relate to people over something such as video games. I can have a great conversation with someone about a video game, and then if I try to talk to them another time (especially if there are people around), they would act like they din't even play them and change the subject. Its like they have situational interests or something


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah, I can't relate to most kids at my school, especially seniors. Everyone I know is constantly talking about college, test scores and grades which is hard because I'm doing pretty badly acedemically. And I've known those kids since I was in first grade, so they do have a sort of fixed idea of me and don't go out of their way to talk to me.

I'm really lucky to have a few close friends at school. If I didn't have them I'd go crazy. They're willing to tolerate my weird silences and nervous breakdowns  and I have fun around them when we're hanging out outside of school. I don't think they totally understand what I'm dealing with but they're there for me anyhow. I have to focus on them instead of all the people at school I feel scared and lonely around.


----------

